# Pics of traditional bows



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

stickbow hunter said:


> Ok everyone who shoots a recurve or longbow show the pictures.
> I hope im not the only kid on here who shoots one:wink:
> 
> :cocktail: :cocktail:


Howdy, I dont shoot a recurve but i know some people on here do........Kegan will probably put up a pic for ya,and a few others, But there is a traditional forum on here that would get more replies just to let ya know:wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Howdy, I dont shoot a recurve but i know some people on here do........Kegan will probably put up a pic for ya,and a few others, But there is a traditional forum on here that would get more replies just to let ya know:wink:


Kegan would, but he is very *cough*cheap*cough* and doesn't have a camera to post:wink:! But like Muzzy said, go on the traditional thread, they can show you some pics!


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I do. But how old is too old to be outcast from the Youth group? I'm 23.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> Well, I do. But how old is too old to be outcast from the Youth group? I'm 23.


Your considered youth!  Im 16.... 23 isnt far off!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Your considered youth!  Im 16.... 23 isnt far off!



Yup you can post.......But just because this is the young archers thread doesent mean you cant post here...


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay then. Feeling better about hanging around here now. 

Here's my Martin X-200. It's a couple of years old. 35#@28". I bought it secondhand last year for about $200. Never gave it a name. Someone I shoot with is going to buy it off me for $100. It feels like a bit of a slap in the face, but I have to remember it's third-hand to him.












Here's my Martin Stick. Also a couple of years old and secondhand. 40#@28". Named her Tina. She was the first bow I could call my own, and I think I'm going to keep her for a while yet. Yes, those are beads hanging from the grip.












Here's my Martin Hatfield. After owning two second-hand Martins and being happy with them... I decided to buy another second-hand.   Pretty much decided on “Precious” as a name. 50#@28". Hope to take it hunting someday (I don't hunt yet).


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice looking bows you got there.......I tried shootin one once and lost 6 arrows in 6 shots....hmmm i stopped shootin them right there........


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

What range, and how did you "lose" them? 

About a month ago, I "lost" two arrows by betting a friend of mine she couldn't hit them at 20 yards.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

NRen2k5 said:


> What range, and how did you "lose" them?
> 
> About a month ago, I "lost" two arrows by betting a friend of mine she couldn't hit them at 20 yards.


The range doesnt matter for Muzzy... hes just well... let me put this is "Nice" terms... hes... *Dumb!*  :zip:


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh come on, take it easy on the guy.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Heres the best pic I have my Damon Howatt HI Speed 45# @28









Here is my Jack Kempf take down 56# @28 im getting it this month









Heres a longbow im getting next month:
http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=5;t=015775


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow, looks like the HI Speed is what Martin started calling their X-200 when they bought out Damon Howatt... ?

I like the look of your JK. Has some real meat on its bones.

And it looks like you got a great deal on the Byron Ferguson long/flatbow.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you Nren I really like the Howatt yea Martin has a bow that is the same excact thing as the High Speed just a diffrent name. I cant wait to get the JK ive always wanted a TD recurve I wanted to get the Martin Hatfield but was out of my price range and all the ones I seen in diffrent classifed ads they were already sold but I think the JK will be a real shooter. I also got a Redwing Hunter but no pics.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

Well, I got mine off of eBay. Watching other auctions for Hatfields, I've seen them go as cheap as $250 and as expensive as $450, depending on age, etc. They show up often enough. But for a used bow that's probably too much to justify anyway.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> The range doesnt matter for Muzzy... hes just well... let me put this is "Nice" terms... hes... *Dumb!*  :zip:


oooooo....i c how it is


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> oooooo....i c how it is


HAHAHA!:wink: :tongue:


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

nice bows ill get pics of mine up soon


----------

